# Simple Animated Semiphor



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*This was done with a Aristo craft switch motor mach. (Not to sure this would be good outside not unless you put bottom half in a plastic contaniner and seal it up to put in the ground.. ) 
That why I don't use these Switch machines do to not realy good out doors on the ground. So I go for these kind of projects with them.. *

*Anyway they are simple to work by just rev. the polarity on the switch motor and arm will go up or down and put in a small LED White with a resis. or small 18 v. Grain of wheat bulb to run off a lighting transformer like a Ho transformer for accs. *

*Link..* http://www.mylargescale.com/archive/forum/topic.asp?topic_id=41283

*I made two of a guy in our Group and I think these Semiphore are Model Power or MDC stuff. Not sure?? Then add the Switch mach to them. *


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking might sweet Noel! Can you provide a video so we can see it moving?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 05/06/2009 9:15 AM
Looking might sweet Noel! Can you provide a video so we can see it moving?

*Hi jimtyp..... I made two of them for a guy in our Train Group and I don't think he installed them yet.. So I'll see if I can borrow one to make a video with and post it. They can just run off the track power or any kind of sys. you want to work them. Noel*


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I think maybe you mean't SEMAPHORE.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semaphore_signal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If I recall these where made by Model Power.. I still have one so now with your Idea may try to make it work with a Train-li switch machine. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For outdoors, the one by playmobil could be useful. I believe Model Power devices were not UV or weather protected.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 05/06/2009 9:15 AM
Looking might sweet Noel! Can you provide a video so we can see it moving?

Here is a short video of it working off of a Ho power pack.. Can be done by rev. the DC cir. or 18 V- A/C anx. power supply for Aristo Track Switches. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHHt7ObFM-o


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well mine has been outside for 4 years and no problem with falling apart. Later RJD


----------

